# dx11.1 vs dx11



## subhendu (Jan 13, 2012)

What is the difference between these two ? I have a plan to get a GPU soon . Should I wait for DX11.1 , or buy a new video card now?


----------



## shankly1985 (Jan 13, 2012)

subhendu said:


> What is the difference between these two ? I have a plan to get a GPU soon . Should I wait for DX11.1 , or buy a new video card now?



I think DX11.1 is in windows 8 and cards that support DX11 will updated to use DX11.1.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 13, 2012)

If i'm right dx11.1 isn't supported in win 7
Win 8 had dx11.1 support
But no single gpu can run dx11 titles with decent frames like 60+
And probally you won't see the difference

I say wait for kepler


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2012)

Read this: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/hh404562(v=vs.85).aspx

Decide if you actually need it.

You will realize that it is unimportant.

Then base your purchasing decision off of price vs. Performance like you should.


----------



## subhendu (Jan 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> Read this: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/hh404562(v=vs.85).aspx
> 
> Decide if you actually need it.
> 
> ...



I 've read it before.But I don't understand all the technical terms.I am casual gamer ,will do some video editing ,video encoding ,watch HD movies .resolution - 640x480 (for running a portable projector ).

I am planning to get a nvidia card .is it worth waiting for nvidia  GK107 GPU ?


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 14, 2012)

subhendu said:


> I 've read it before.But I don't understand all the technical terms.I am casual gamer ,will do some video editing ,video encoding ,watch HD movies .resolution - 640x480 (for running a portable projector ).
> 
> I am planning to get a nvidia card .is it worth waiting for nvidia  GK107 GPU ?



hmm well if your budget is tight I would hold off. But personally I would buy a gtx 570 and then you can upgrade to keplar and sell your 570 OR buy another 570 for SLI if keplar turns out to be a fail. Although it would really also depend on how much you would use it and also your budget.


----------



## subhendu (Jan 14, 2012)

the maximum resolution - 640x480 .I don't think that I need a 570 . looking to get a card below 100$.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 14, 2012)

seriously? 480p? i'd look into an old 5xxx (not that old, i use 5850s  ) series radeon or early 6x series. more than powerful enough for that res in dx11 and will be under $100. I would spend even wioth the money on a better res screen unless you are limited by something else. even with lower settings a higher res screen will look better. that's not always true mind you, but coming from 480 i'd have to say it is.


----------



## subhendu (Jan 14, 2012)

Yea it is a portable projector.
I had a 6770 few weeks back .but now it is sold.I am strictly looking to get a nvidia GPU .But my confusion is whether to wait for kepler or to get a gt 4XX series ?


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 14, 2012)

subhendu said:


> Yea it is a portable projector.
> I had a 6770 few weeks back .but now it is sold.I am strictly looking to get a nvidia GPU .But my confusion is whether to wait for kepler or to get a gt 4XX series ?



oh ok, well see if you can pick up a 460 or a 550ti. Sorry I thought you meant it that the projector was an additional output screen.  Also at that resolution a 450 should be ok too but thats if you can still find them.


----------



## subhendu (Jan 14, 2012)

sorry ,forgot to tell you,it is not an additional output screen.is it worth waiting for nvidia kepler budget series ?


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 14, 2012)

I am not to concerned about it but after an extensive search through things I still couldn't find an answer to "Will Windows 7 get DX11.1?" Has that information been released yet?


----------



## Easo (Jan 14, 2012)

So, does the DX11.1 require new hardware as did DX10.1, or no?


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 14, 2012)

subhendu said:


> sorry ,forgot to tell you,it is not an additional output screen.is it worth waiting for nvidia kepler budget series ?



Probably not worth it.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 14, 2012)

subhendu said:


> sorry ,forgot to tell you,it is not an additional output screen.is it worth waiting for nvidia kepler budget series ?



not worth it in your scenario tbh.


----------



## timma (Jan 17, 2012)

DX 11.1 now only support @ Win8,but M$ maybe have incolude in Win7 SP2~


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2012)

subhendu said:


> Yea it is a portable projector.
> I had a 6770 few weeks back .but now it is sold.I am strictly looking to get a nvidia GPU .But my confusion is whether to wait for kepler or to get a gt 4XX series ?


No reason to wait.  Games that use DX 11.1 won't be out until sometime after Windows 8.  Doubt you'll ever be able to the tell the difference between DX 11 and DX 11.1 anyway.


And 640x480 (VGA) resolution doesn't take much of a graphics card to power (only 307,200 pixels).  For example 1920x1200 (WUXGA) is 2,304,000 pixels.  I think you'd be fine with a 5670 or if you really want to turn the settings up, 5770.


----------

